# What is this?



## Black forest (Dec 1, 2012)

If some one knows what this is it would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It is a native orange. Trying to think of the "real" name! Trifoliate, I think.


----------



## Black forest (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. My mom was thinking the same thing but i had no idea.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

It is trifoliate orange. It's hard on tractor tires.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Poncirus trifoliata. Fully hardy here in zone 8, don't know how much colder you can go.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

There was an ancient home place that had reverted to a pile of chimney stone rubble and 3rd growth old fields where we hunted when I was a kid. Along the margin of an old field there was a row of 4-5 of these unusual 'orange' trees. My granddaddy called them mock oranges but trifoliate orange is their proper common name. They are not native however. I would like to have a couple on my place just for nostalgia.


----------



## Black forest (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought an old farm 18 years ago and i have found all kinds of different plants around the old house. my driveway runs right this orange tree, i would hate to run over it. there are several more growing around this tree but they havn't grown much since i've been here. thanks for the reply's. this is a great forum.


----------

